
Resignation and Termination versus Layoff - silexia
https://joelx.com/resignation-termination-versus-layoff/15850/
======
dekhn
In California, if you have Good Cause to quit, you can still receive
unemployment benefits. Good Causes include Caring for Family Member, Health
and Safety, Relocation w/ Spouse and others (all of this requires
documentation).

There are also carveouts for terminations. One imagines that if an employee
left a big paper trail demonstrating intent to be terminated with the intent
of collecting unemployment, however, that would probably not go their way.

